# Biggest perch so far



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Joeker51 said:



> Stinger .........you just gotta go there don't ya. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> Great looking fish. Now that's a Jumbo.


But............I just couldnt resist


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I think I've kept walleye smaller than that!!!


----------



## Pikehunter (Nov 8, 2005)

Omg!!!


----------



## kp57_what (Dec 8, 2005)

*OH MY GOODNESS!!!:tdo12: *


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

StumpJumper said:


> I think I've kept walleye smaller than that!!!




I know I kept walleye smaller than that!!! :lol: :yikes: 


Great job on the perch...she'll look good on the wall!!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Nice fattie!!!!!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

that is one heck of a nice pig! congrats! take dztaxidermy up on his special offer! that may very well be a perch of a lifetime!


----------



## NorthChain (Aug 28, 2005)

WOWIE ZOWIE!! What an Oinker! Congratulations!


----------



## huntman63 (Dec 9, 2003)

wow what a perch great job,makes me hungry


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

.... is a wall mounter in anybody's book!! :yikes: 

NICE fish!!!!


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Great Fish!!!!! The question hasn't been asked yet so here goes, where'd you get her???


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

From a inland lake, I honestly don't know if it could take the presure if I mentioned it here.


----------



## Muskie_Addict (Dec 21, 2005)

Did you say in-land lake?
Give us a hint.
Is it somewhere in the thumb area?


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

WoW Inland lake even more impressive. silly me thinking Saginaw bay


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

tommy-n said:


> From a inland lake, I honestly don't know if it could take the presure if I mentioned it here.


Nicely done! Ever catch limits out of this inland lake or just hogs? Sounds like a great spot, keep it to your friends and yourself. What are you doing this weekend good ol pal ol buddy,


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

No limits, just a few sometimes. I was fishing for gills, and ran into the perch and also a few walleyes. Rumor has it, this lake has 16-17" perch. It's less than a hour and a half from saginaw. Man I sure hope it cools down the weather is starting to take it's toll on the ice, big time :sad:


----------



## Salmonous Maximus (Jan 28, 2004)

That damn thing is so big it almost looks like a peacock bass... :lol: Nice fish


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Ok, who painted up the Bass to look like a perch? :lol: :lol: 
Awsome catch dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish eater (Jan 4, 2005)

Whoa! Awesome fish! Congrats man. Did you say who caught it? You, or your son? She's gonna look great on the wall.


----------



## AJ Peacock (Dec 3, 2003)

Nice fish. I 'accidentally' caught a perch almost that big once (15"). It hit a large green salmon spoon 100' back from a cannonball in 35' of water off of Lexington. It wasn't much of a fight, but it did pop the release (some lakers don't do that!).

Congrats on the fish!

AJ


----------



## brentgoblue (Jan 24, 2005)

All I can say is WOW..... WOW WOW.... I have dreamed of fish like that.


To catch that in an inland lake is amazing..

Please tell me you didnt take a blade to that thing.. I would love to claim that one on my wall...


Nice Job.


Brent


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Don't you guys just love how he worded the title of the thread,,, Biggest Perch _So Far_


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

my son caught it, not me, I wish All I said is holy ***** if I caught that fish I would not even have to think about getting it mounted. We dropped it off at the taxidermist on tuesday.The kid knows how many slabs the old man catches and has never got one that large. The last two times we went he has outfished me, he has now gained my respect:gaga:


----------



## Captain Happy (Mar 17, 2002)

You otta let those breeder fish go, yea right, hellava fish, I'm sure you had to wet the reel so you wouldn't lose it,


----------



## Big Daddy Benelli (Dec 13, 2004)

all I can say is "WALL HANGER"!:yikes:


----------



## bigberniegb (Dec 2, 2001)

I think your perch is a hybread.Because of it's enourmous size.Most likley that is a lake simco slab.But I also think that fish has possiably is half perch and half walleye.:lol:


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

i hate to break it to you all but thats not a perch its the loch ness monster lol  biggest perch I ever saw congrats


----------

